# Hilton Head suggestions



## ststock23 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey all, great info here! I've been going to HHI for 25 years. Fish every time I'm there, surf casting that is. I've never hooked anything of substance other than some large rays. Any suggestions for hooking something different?


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

what kind of set up are you using? rig?


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

With shrimp and squid, we always caught something in HHI surf. Frequent skates and rays mixed with sea cats can be frustrating, but also have caught hammer heads, whiting, small blues, and crevalle jack. Some days where nothing but small lemon sharks. Try fresh shrimp if nothing good is hitting the frozen stuff.

Dave


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

are u using hooks too big? what baits do u use? what time of the year do you fish?


----------



## ststock23 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm there the last week in June and first of July. Always used squid. Tried using several different kinds of rigs, mostly just ones with some type of cork on it, similar to striper or blue rigs.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

try using small no 2 long shank hooks with shrimp as bait.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Time of day and tides providing the skunk perhaps?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

personally i find it odd that u fish every year for 25 years and not catch fish other than rays. more than likely using large baits and large hooks, u ought to have caught a red drum. btw using shrimop and smaller hooks will allow u to catch a larger variety. use sinkers less than 4 oz for best sensitivity. dont use wire rigs unless ur only after bluefish.


----------



## catsfan9 (Mar 29, 2009)

Personally, I'd fish somewhere else. Beach access sucks @ HH (unless you're staying on the water)


----------



## ststock23 (Jun 4, 2009)

I do stay on the beach so access isn't an issue. There is definitely a huge difference with time of day and tides. OK maybe I've caught the occasional whiting, but that isn't a whole lot of fun either. I was thinking it was the squid. It's the only thing I've ever tried. I have never seen a bluefish taken of the beach while I've been there. Trust me, I know bluefish (NJ). I was thinking of trying a mullet rig this year.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

maybe the crowds were a problem?


----------



## gm3908 (May 14, 2006)

soak some mullet or nice fresh bluefish head and mr sharky will pay you a visit


----------



## gm3908 (May 14, 2006)




----------



## ststock23 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. So if I use mullet, should I use the whole thing, on a mullet rig? Is there a certain type of rig that is more effective?


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah, it should look simular to this..


----------



## ststock23 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey that's my brother Darryl.


----------



## JustFishIt (Jun 8, 2009)

*Mullet-Mullet-Mullet*

Yer brother Daryll looks like my other brother Daryll, who looks like Joe Dirt...That was hilarious!
Just-Fish-It


----------



## codycrowder (Jun 28, 2009)

if your using squid.. or anythign.. u should atleast catch something good in 25 years.. don't u think? maybe fishing just sin't for u.. lol


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

*hhi fishin*

haha that mullet thing was great
have cauhgt several blues at hh insept
even if u are a terrible cast netter like me 
u canstill catch live bait
Have caught lemons blacktips hammers(ok scallops)
whiting Rare (only once)trout and red
lot of cats and topsails
and skates and rays
if u catch a whithing use head with 4/0 circle hook 
and hold on to rod
steve


----------



## JustFishIt (Jun 8, 2009)

just got back from hhI fishing slow from the beach lots of sea mullet and blues chasing bunker,went on a four hr.charter looking for kings and and thing to eat,ended up catching lots of sharks hammer hears lemon and black tips atleast we had some pullage but nothing to eat.


----------



## backrowboypa (Jul 21, 2006)

I am heading to what I guess would be Forrest Beach area (Condo Palmetto Dunes) for a week beginning tomorrow....I saw Blues were mentioned. Would it be worth my time to throw my Gotcha plugs from the beach?? Anything else you'd try while there? Thx


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

ledweightII said:


> yeah, it should look simular to this..


ditto led


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

go to Hudsons Seafood and get some local shrimp. fish on the bottom with the local shrimp and you will be surprised what you will catch. Hudsons bumper stickers say. "Say no to drugs, don't eat import shrimp". 
hope you catch a bunch. post a report. :fishing:


----------



## backrowboypa (Jul 21, 2006)

*Hhi*

Went out Wed and this a.m. hour before low tide until an hour after low tide. Y'day was a lot better. Caught a bunch of whiting y'day. For a 30 min period it was put the shrimp on, cast, and within 15 seconds be picked clean or set the hook on a good bite. I got tired of marching back to the beach every 30 seconds, so just took shrimp out with me. Found out later that that isn't smart as I become the origin of the yummy smell for the sharks to track...don't know if that was really a bad idea but that is what the local I talked to told me and that all of the shark bites they have are usually guys with their bait in their pocket......anyway.....most of the time it was wait a couple of min at most b/t bites. Also caught one small shark. Ran out of shrimp so threw the Gotcha plug a few times. 2nd cast I caught a Ladyfish?? Or at least I am pretty sure that's what it was....Today was much slower. Could be the shrimp were not fresh....A few bites. One Sandshark.....Going to hit the lagoon around Palmetto Dunes with the kids. One couple there said they were using shrimp on small hooks and catching small fish at the fishing area just as you come into the Dunes. Others apparently were using what they caught and were catching Flounder and some other bigger fish that the couple couldn't identify....I am going to give that a go tomorrow a.m...


----------

